# No respect: Navy is the least prestigious military branch in the eyes of Americans



## Blizzard (May 23, 2014)

For your reading enjoyment and banter:
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/may/23/army-most-important-marines-most-prestigious-poll-/


> Americans say the U.S. Army is the most important service branch to national defense, but the Marine Corps is still considered the most prestigious, said a Gallup poll released Friday...


 
Note: I put no stock in these kind of polls, they're rather pointless, but for some reason still find them mildly entertaining.


----------



## Grunt (May 23, 2014)

I am never shocked by those types of polls. In fact, many -- if not most -- of the people that I speak with on a regular basis don't even know all the branches that make up the US Armed Forces.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 23, 2014)

Its one thing to have interservice rivalry between the different branches. But what really pisses me off is the amount of "never served but I like X" retards out there who 1) make stupid polls like this and 2) actually are disrespectful enough to cast a vote in them.

A sailor scraping the rust and old paint off the ship, repainting, repairing and keep it afloat is just as important as a SEAL putting rounds into UBL. Everyone wants to buy beers and listen to war stories for those people they think are special or more important.  For once I want to meet the guy who did the most mundane job in the military and buy him a beer, asking how did he ever do it, no credit, disrespected, but yet on time and working hard for shit bonuses, peanuts of pay, and no fucking high fives "thank you for your service". That's the guys who should have his beer bought...

My $.02


----------



## AMRUSMCR (May 23, 2014)

"They have a propaganda machine that is almost equal to Stalin's." ~ Harry S Truman


----------



## Chopstick (May 23, 2014)

I guess they missed that part that the USMC is a department of the US Navy or something like that....(said the Mother of the US Marine)


----------



## Teufel (May 23, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> I guess they missed that part that the USMC is a department of the US Navy or something like that....(said the Mother of the US Marine)



The Marine Corps is not a department of the US Navy.  Unfact.  The Marine Corps is not a department of the US Navy.   The Navy and the Marine Corps are both peer organizations within the Department of the Navy.   The Marine Corps is not subordinate to any uniformed Naval Officer but rather to the Secretary of the Navy, just like the US Navy.  Tell your son he should immediately execute 8 counts for misinforming his mother.


----------



## Chopstick (May 23, 2014)

Teufel said:


> The Marine Corps is not a department of the US Navy.  Unfact.  The Marine Corps is not a department of the US Navy.   The Navy and the Marine Corps are both peer organizations within the Department of the Navy.   The Marine Corps is not subordinate to any uniformed Naval Officer but rather to the Secretary of the Navy, just like the US Navy.  Tell your son he should immediately execute 8 counts for misinforming his mother.


He didnt inform me anything.  I heard that someone once.


ETA: As this appears on the "official blog of the United States Marine Corps" is this accurate?

http://marines.dodlive.mil/2010/08/19/department-of-the-navy-and-marine-corps/



> When a sailor gives his life in combat, a letter from the Secretary of the Navy is sent to his family.  When a Marine gives his life in combat, which many have done in some of the most famous battles of our country’s history, a letter from the Secretary of the Navy is sent to his family





> Looking at this issue objectively, the Navy and the Marine Corps are two separate branches of the military serving under one department.


----------



## Teufel (May 23, 2014)

We are both part of the department of the Navy but not part of the US Navy.  If we were part of the US Navy we would fall under the Chief of Naval Operations.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 24, 2014)

Teufel said:


> We are both part of the department of the Navy but not part of the US Navy.  If we were part of the US Navy we would fall under the Chief of Naval Operations.


Bingo!


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (May 24, 2014)

I'm really surprised the Army wasn't voted in as least prestigious....


----------



## RetPara (May 28, 2014)

I'm really shocked...  aside from a lot of serious personal hygiene issues, sexual dysfunctional, and a number of other animal related most members of the Navy are fine men, women, and combinations there of.


----------



## Chet-Manley (May 28, 2014)

Can we start a poll on least important/prestigious news source in response?


----------

